# Witness Lee and the Local Church



## chuckd (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

I registered to ask you a question about Witness Lee. My parents are thinking about attending one of the Local Church's and something seems off from what they tell me about his teachings. Mainly that they have their own Bible version, they all follow one person's teachings, all other denominations are apostate except for theirs. Here another member said "Cults such as the JWs and the more dangerous Local Church of Witness Lee (Living Stream Ministry) are organized entirely around control and deception." Why did he say this?

I read an article on qotquestions.org that supports them _not_ being a cult. They say most of the evidence for them being a cult is simply a cultural difference between Western and Eastern philosophy. I can completely understand this since our entire theological system is based on Platonic philosophy and Augustine. However, theirs is Confucianism. Things that seem weird or off to me may actually be Biblical, I just come from a different philosophical understanding. Enoch Wan from Western Seminary has done some work in this area.

However, carm.org lists them as a cult. I just wanted other people's opinions on who they are, what they teach that is or could be considered heretical, why, etc.

Also, another member here says "[Watchman Nee is ok]. Unfortunately, his successor Witness Lee led his organization into heresy."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steadfast7 (Jan 8, 2012)

I had friends in high school that belonged to this denomination. Very passionate. I did not sense any strange teachings but they do have their own translation with copius study notes written by Lee which they regard as near dogma. I remember the material to be deep but nothing i completely disagreed with. Mind you, i did not the receive best teaching in church either. I understand they have rigid structure although very much brethren in their government and worship. From the little i know I do not see anything about them that is not found in other evangelical groups. True Jesus Church from Taiwan: now THEY are a cult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

